
Adelaide Helene Shelby’s skeleton-based confession device - samclemens
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/criminal-confession-skeleton-patent
======
S_A_P
I think there are two key missing features: 1) a theremin and 2) tape echo on
the megaphone. That would have sold it as legitimately scary.

